# 1ft cube with planted HOB



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry about the dark pictures had to use my phone.

It's obviously not finished yet. Need the stems to grow and add some more moss to the front. Will be planting some form of low growing plant in front of the stone on the right.

As for the HOB the peace lilly only went in 2 days ago as did the stems, will be a while before they recover and adapt to emersed growth. Unsure what else to add, it will come to me.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank and HOB


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I love that tank. Where did you find it?


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Here in England at a chain called Pets at Home. They've been discontinued


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice peppers! And nice tank, as well.

What sort of substrate are you using?


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Just kitty litter with some osmocote. Slow release fertiliser granules which are dirt cheap and safe for fish.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope you haven't experienced any major nitrate spikes with having so much osmocote exposed.

That kitty litter looks great, though. Really great.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

No fish so I'm not too bothered right now, not sure when I'll add anything. Didn't intend to have them exposed they just kinda found their way to the top!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks great. Can't wait to see it with livestock and really hope you add something!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

PaulG said:


> As for the HOB the peace lilly only went in 2 days ago as did the stems, will be a while before they recover and adapt to emersed growth. Unsure what else to add, it will come to me.



Cool idea! Do the plants replace all the filter media?


----------



## ModusVivendi (Sep 2, 2012)

I have the same question as blue stems about the peace lilly in the filter. Also, do you have the roots in any kind of plant container or are they exposed in the filter?

Thanks!


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Still using the sponge media the filter came with, chopped it up into small pieces in order to accommodate root growth.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

This will look nice when it all fills in.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Update:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's so simple but still so nice.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

What a great idea for the HOB.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Those peppers were HOT.


----------

